# Turkish Rhapsody no 1 in Bb minor



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

An old piano piece, performed by me.
Still one of my most technically demanding pieces...


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Christobal,

This is not going to be an easy critique to make because obviously you have talent, but I felt that the piece wasn't really upto the measure of your talent. By that I mean that there was nearly 2 minutes of what felt to me, like an intro, then the rest had plenty of technical difficulty, but very little content. I'm sorry to say that, I know you must be proud of it but I really felt like it was virtually all ornament and no real melody, or journey through the piece. It almost never leaves the one minor key, and there was an over use of that typical Turkish arpeggio motif, that really should have had your stamp on it, rather than just using it verbatim.

I do think that there is material here that really could be made into an interesting piece, but it would need to be looked at quite closely and with honesty to see what and how you could work with your material to make it better.

I'm sorry this is not what you wanted to hear, but I hope at least it will give you a bit of motivation to see what you can do with it because as I said, there is potential here.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I mean, this is an early piece of mine. One of the few that I have recordings of. My 2nd Turkish Rhapsody is a lot more thematically varied, while still maintaining a level of technical demand.

I still am puzzled that out of my piano pieces, the 1st rhapsody is the one that has been performed locally, quite a bit.
I may try to procure more recordings of my piano music, but regardless, thank you for your insightful input.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

You're very lucky to have others want to play your music, and that is a testament to your talent. You have to remember that this is just my opinion and others may well disagree with my thoughts. 
Also it would be great to hear any other recordings you have of your music.


----------

